# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Εργο - «μαμούθ» 210 εκ. ευρώ για ευρυζωνικές υποδομές

## dti

*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

*ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟΤΕΡΗ* «μάχη» των τελευταίων ετών θα ριχθούν οι εταιρείες από το χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών πιθανότατα το Μάιο, όταν αναμένεται η προκήρυξη του έργου «μαμούθ» με προϋπολογισμό περίπου 210 εκ. ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών υποδομών.



Ο ειδικός γραμματέας για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας Β. Ασημακόπουλος. Η ΚΤΠ θα χρηματοδοτήσει το 50% του κόστους. 

Πρόκειται για το σημαντικότερο ίσως έργο των τελευταίων ετών για τη γεφύρωση του ψηφιακού χάσματος που εμφανίζει η Ελλάδα με τις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και ταυτόχρονα για την γεφύρωση του χάσματος ανάμεσα στις αστικές και αγροτικές περιοχές.

Το έργο αφορά στην ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών υποδομών σε όλη την ελληνική Επικράτεια εκτός από την Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το έργο θα υλοποιηθεί με το μοντέλο των κρατικών ενισχύσεων ιδιωτικού τομέα, θα χρηματοδοτηθεί δηλαδή κατά 50% από το Δημόσιο και το υπόλοιπο 50% θα προέλθει από τις εταιρείες.

Οι εταιρείες που θα το διεκδικήσουν θα προέρχονται από το χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν σχετική άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να υποβάλλουν μετά την προκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού ένα business plan το οποίο εάν εγκριθεί, τότε εξασφαλίζουν τη χρηματοδότηση. Το έργο περιλαμβάνει και επιδότηση για την ανάπτυξη ζήτησης, έτσι ώστε μετά την υλοποίηση των υποδομών να υπάρξει ορατό αποτέλεσμα στην αύξηση της χρήσης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.

*Επτά περιοχές*

Το έργο χωρίζει την ελληνική επικράτεια σε επτά περιοχές και ο κάθε ανάδοχος θα μπορέσει να υποβάλει επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο για έως τρεις περιοχές, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξουν τουλάχιστον τρεις εταιρείες που θα υλοποιήσουν το σύνολο του έργου.

Στόχος είναι η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη με ευρυζωνικές υποδομές να φθάσει το 90% ή και περισσότερο και η γεωγραφική κάλυψη το 60%. Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες το έργο αναμένεται να προκηρυχθεί περί τα μέσα Μαΐου ενώ η ολοκλήρωσή του έχει προγραμματισθεί για το τέλος Οκτωβρίου του 2008.

----------


## dti

Προσέξτε το 




> Το έργο περιλαμβάνει και επιδότηση για την ανάπτυξη ζήτησης


Όταν υποστηρίζαμε από παλιά οτι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε (σαν awmn) επιδότηση για την αγορά του εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιούμε, υπήρξαν οι γνωστές ειρωνίες και καταστροφολογίες...

Από την άλλη όμως, απ΄ότι φαίνεται, υπολογίζουν μόνο τις εταιρείες...




> Οι εταιρείες που θα το διεκδικήσουν θα προέρχονται από το χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν σχετική άδεια από την ΕΕΤΤ


Τώρα προφανώς δεν έχουμε να διεκδικήσουμε τίποτε, οπότε πάλι δε θα κάνουμε κάτι...  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Τέτοια έργα ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να τα πάρουν σωματεία κτλ.
Από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω τους λόγους και τα γιατί..

Ας πω τον πιο απλό. Αν ζητήσουν εγγυητική 0.5-1εκ. ευρώ ποιοί μπορούν να δώσουν;
Για αυτό σε τέτοια έργα οι προτάσεις είναι λίγες και πίσω από μία πρόταση μπορεί να υπάρχουν και 10 μεγάλες εταιρίες μαζί. Της υπερεργολαβίας το κάγκελο για αυτό είναι και μεγάλα τα ποσά που ξοδεύονται στο τέλος..  ::

----------


## racer

> Προσέξτε το 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το έργο περιλαμβάνει και επιδότηση για την ανάπτυξη ζήτησης
> 
> 
> ...



Τα ζώα μου αργά...




> Τώρα προφανώς δεν έχουμε να διεκδικήσουμε τίποτε, οπότε πάλι δε θα κάνουμε κάτι...


[/quote:ebe99]

moderated by panste @ 24 - 3 -2006 00:29


Για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων το /quote υπήρχε, μάλλον ξεχάστηκε το quote στην τελευταία πρόταση.

----------


## nvak

> Τώρα προφανώς δεν έχουμε να διεκδικήσουμε τίποτε, οπότε πάλι δε θα κάνουμε κάτι...


Τι δηλαδή να κάνουμε ? Βασικά το μόνο που θέλουμε είναι νομική κατοχύρωση.

Βέβαια και κανένα Network Analyzer δεν θα μας έπεφτε άσχημα  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Προσέξτε το 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το έργο περιλαμβάνει και επιδότηση για την ανάπτυξη ζήτησης
> ...


[/quote:c7a21]

Μη αλλοιώνεις αυτά που έγραψα...
Κάνε εσύ ή κάποιος moderator να φαίνεται το 


> Τα ζώα μου αργά...


 οτι το έγραψες εσύ και όχι εγώ...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Τώρα προφανώς δεν έχουμε να διεκδικήσουμε τίποτε, οπότε πάλι δε θα κάνουμε κάτι... 
> 
> 
> Τι δηλαδή να κάνουμε ? Βασικά το μόνο που θέλουμε είναι νομική κατοχύρωση.
> 
> Βέβαια και κανένα Network Analyzer δεν θα μας έπεφτε άσχημα


Δεν κάναμε τίποτε όταν υπήρχε η Δημόσια Διαβούλευση για τη χάραξη της Ψηφιακής Στρατηγικής για την επόμενη 8ετία τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο...

Ακόμη και τα αιτήματα που είχαμε συγκεντρώσει από προτάσεις μελών, πριν 2-3 μήνες, δεν τα έχουμε προωθήσει (εκτός κι αν κάτι μου διαφεύγει...)

Μέσα στα αιτήματα αυτά, υπήρχαν και προτάσεις για επιδότηση αγοράς εξοπλισμού. Κάποιοι επέμεναν οτι δεν ήταν σοβαρά αυτά τα αιτήματα κι έτσι τα βγάλαμε... 
Τώρα έρχεται η Πολιτεία και λέει οτι θα δώσει κίνητρα και επιδοτήσεις για την αύξηση της ευρυζωνικότητας... 

*Εμείς πού είμαστε;* 

Γιατί να μας κατοχυρώσουν νομικά, αφού γι αυτούς φαίνεται σαν να μην υπάρχουμε;  ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν συμφωνώ με την απαισιοδοξία σου. 
Από Σεπτέμβριο μέχρι σήμερα στήσαμε το δίκτυο απο την αρχή.
Το αποτέλεσμα ξεπέρασε τις προσδοκίες μας.

Όσο για στατηγικές συνέχεια θα χαράζονται  ::  

Πάντως, μάλλον ήρθε ο καιρός να πάμε καμία βόλτα για καφέ στό ΥΜΕ. 
Έχει περάσει λογικός χρόνος απο την ψήφιση του νέου νόμου.

----------


## xrg

Αν είναι αργά για τις άμεσες μεθόδους (δηλ. να μπούμε στις επιτροπές), μπορεί να μην είναι αργά για την πλάγια μέθοδο:
Αν κυνηγούσαμε τη δημοσιότητα, και λέγαμε (μέσω δημοσιογράφων*1) οτι "ορίστε, εμείς έχουμε φτιάξει ευρυζωνικότητα, και η πολιτεία και κάποιες εταιρίες*2 μας αφήνουν απ' έξω και κάνουν τα έργα μόνο για την επιδότηση".. Το θέμα αυτό 'πουλάει' . 


*1 γιατί στην Ελλάδα μόνο αυτοί ακούγονται.
*2 προσοχή να μην είναι οι εταιρίες εργοδότες των δημοσιογράφων.

----------


## dti

Προτού φθάσουμε σ΄αυτή τη "ρήξη", είναι προτιμότερο να προσπαθήσουμε να έλθουμε σε επικοινωνία με τους φορείς της Πολιτείας που είναι υπεύθυνοι για αυτά τα έργα.

Αν μας πουν οτι δεν προβλέπεται τίποτε για μας (σαν ασύρματες κοινότητες) παρά μόνο για τις εταιρίες, προχωράμε με τους δημοσιογράφους.

----------


## mbjp

> *2 προσοχή να μην είναι οι εταιρίες εργοδότες των δημοσιογράφων.


ε ρε τι αλήθειες περιέχει το παραπάνω για τη "δημοκρατία" μας..θλιβερό

----------


## xrg

> Προτού φθάσουμε σ΄αυτή τη "ρήξη", είναι προτιμότερο να προσπαθήσουμε να έλθουμε σε επικοινωνία με τους φορείς της Πολιτείας που είναι υπεύθυνοι για αυτά τα έργα.
> 
> Αν μας πουν οτι δεν προβλέπεται τίποτε για μας (σαν ασύρματες κοινότητες) παρά μόνο για τις εταιρίες, προχωράμε με τους δημοσιογράφους.


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Πώς όμως μπορούμε σαν κοινότητα να πείσουμε τους φορείς να μας δώσουν σημασία;

----------


## dti

> Πώς όμως μπορούμε σαν κοινότητα να πείσουμε τους φορείς να μας δώσουν σημασία;


Θυμάμαι οτι στην παρουσίαση που είχαμε κάνει στον Πύργο, πέρυσι τον Οκτώβριο, ο ειδικός γραμματέας για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας Β. Ασημακόπουλος (αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι που συμμετείχαν στο panel των ομιλητών), κόντευαν να στραβολαιμιάσουν κοιτώντας με έκπληξη στην οθόνη που ήταν από πίσω τους, καθώς παρουσίαζα πώς οι Ασύρματες Κοινότητες έχουν κάνει πράξη την ευρυζωνικότητα...
*Σίγουρα μας ξέρουν...*

Αν δεν διεκδικήσουμε αυτό που δικαιωματικά μας ανήκει, θα είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας...

----------


## papashark

ΑWMN = 700-800 άτομα
Ασύρματες κοινότητες σε όλη την Ελλάδα = 1500 άτομα (μαζί με εμάς)

Ανεξάρτητα ασύρματα δίκτυα στην ελλάδα = >5000 άτομα



"ευρυζωνικότητα" Aσυρμ. Κοινοτήτων : 1500 άτομα

"ευρυζωνικότητα" WiFi : 6500 άτομα

"ευρυζωνικότητα" του ΕΔΕΤ (ανεπιστήμεια, ΤΕΙ κλπ) : 300.000 άτομα

"ευρυζωνικότητα" dsl : 150.000 συνδέσεις και θα περάσουν τους 200.000 μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου

"ευρυζωνικότητα" leased lines κλπ : 10.7000


Σύνολο ατόμων που έχουν πρόσβαση : 517.000

Ποσοστό των κοινωτήτων : 1500/517.000= ~3%

Ποσοστό οργανωμένων μελών κοινοτήτων (σύλλογος ΑΜΔΑ, TWMN, HSWN) 300/517.000 = 0.6%



..... έτσι για να ξέρουμε ποιοί είμαστε, και πόσο "ευρυζωνικότητα" έχουμε φέρει στην χώρα.....

----------


## dti

Ευρυζωνικότητα σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτό που απολαμβάνει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των κατόχων adsl γραμμών, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
Πιθανότατα και η πλειοψηφία των κατόχων leased line.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε ευρυζωνικότητα για το σύνολο του πληθυσμού αυτό που προσφέρουν τα Πανεπιστήμια στους φοιτητές ή οι εταιρίες στους εργαζόμενους σ΄αυτές, στα πλαίσια της καθημερινής τους εργασίας.

Πραγματική ευρυζωνικότητα απολαμβάνει σε όλες τις διαστάσεις της, όποιος είναι συνδεδεμένος σε κάποιο ασύρματο δίκτυο και κυρίως *διαχρονικά*, με απόλυτα προσιτό κόστος, ελάχιστο μπροστά στις ταχύτητες που έχει στη διάθεσή του.

----------


## papashark

Οκ, άρα "ευρυζωνικότητα" στην ελλάδα έχουν μονάχα 1500 άτομα.

Γουστάρω να δίνουμε νέους ορισμούς.

----------


## ice

στο θεμα ποσοστο και το τι παρεχει στον απλο κοσμο (εκτος πανεπιστημιο και δουλιες ) είμαστε By far ΟΙ καλυτεροι

Προσωπικη πειρα DSL 1 MB στην δουλεια και κατεβαζουμε ολοι μαζι με την top ταχυτητα 70 kb/s και αν ειμαστε τυχεροι .

AWMN client απο 30 kb και εχω φτασει σταθερα σε 250 Kb/s σε b link me AP

----------


## sotiris

Η ευρυζωνικότητα ορίζεται μονοσήμαντα, και ο ορισμός της έχει δωθεί.
Εάν εμείς θέλουμε να δώσουμε ένα αλλον ορισμό που μας συμφέρει καλύτερα, είναι δικό μας θέμα και δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν άλλον.

Εμείς είμαστε ένα κομμάτι (μικρό) της ευρυζωνικότητας της χώρας, κομμάτι που αφορά το wi-fi.

Μπορούμε να κινηθούμε προς του αρμόδιους φορείς για να μας δώσουν σημασία....αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω, ότι δεν έχουμε την δύναμη που απαιτείται για να έρθουμε σε δυναμική σύγκρουση μαζί τους.....δηλαδή απλά, πρέπει να παρακαλέσουμε και όχι να απαιτήσουμε.

----------


## dti

> Οκ, άρα "ευρυζωνικότητα" στην ελλάδα έχουν μονάχα 1500 άτομα.
> 
> Γουστάρω να δίνουμε νέους ορισμούς.


Πιθανόν να είχες ακούσει τί είχε πει ο κ. Μ. Μπλέτσας του M.I.T. για το narrow band , για την ασυμμετρία και για τις ευθύνες που και ο ίδιος ανέλαβε κατά το σχεδιασμό chips για dsl modems, στην ημερίδα που έγινε στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά, πέρυσι το Δεκέμβριο, με συνδιοργανωτή το awmn.

To adsl που μας πλασσάρουν σαν ευρυζωνικού τύπου σύνδεση, είναι ΗΔΗ ξεπερασμένο στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ανεπτυγμένου κόσμου.

Όμως τί να περιμένει κανείς, όταν ακόμη και το 2005 διαφημιζόταν το isdn;  ::

----------


## sotiris

> To adsl που μας πλασσάρουν σαν ευρυζωνικού τύπου σύνδεση, είναι ΗΔΗ ξεπερασμένο στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ανεπτυγμένου κόσμου.


Εμείς στο θέμα την ευρυζωνικότητας ΔΕΝ ανήκουμε στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο, νομίζω πως αυτό είναι κάτι γνωστό σε όλους.

----------


## dti

> Η ευρυζωνικότητα ορίζεται μονοσήμαντα, και ο ορισμός της έχει δωθεί.


http://ru6.cti.gr/broadband/el/evrizonikotita.php




> Ευρυζωνικότητα ορίζεται με ευρεία έννοια ως το προηγμένο, εφικτό και καινοτόμο από πολιτική, κοινωνική, οικονομική και τεχνολογική άποψη περιβάλλον, αποτελούμενο από: 
> 
> - Tην παροχή γρήγορων συνδέσεων στο Διαδίκτυο σε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού, με ανταγωνιστικές τιμές (με τη μορφή καταναλωτικού αγαθού), χωρίς εγγενείς περιορισμούς στα συστήματα μετάδοσης και τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό των επικοινωνούντων άκρων 
> 
> - Tην κατάλληλη δικτυακή υποδομή που: α) επιτρέπει την κατανεμημένη ανάπτυξη υπαρχόντων και μελλοντικών δικτυακών εφαρμογών και πληροφοριακών υπηρεσιών, β) δίνει τη δυνατότητα αδιάλειπτης σύνδεσης των χρηστών σε αυτές γ) ικανοποιεί τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες των εφαρμογών σε εύρος ζώνης, αναδραστικότητα και διαθεσιμότητα, και δ) είναι ικανή να αναβαθμίζεται συνεχώς και με μικρό επιπλέον κόστος ώστε να εξακολουθεί να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες όπως αυτές αυξάνουν και μετεξελίσσονται με ρυθμό και κόστος που επιτάσσονται από την πρόοδο της πληροφορικής και της τεχνολογίας επικοινωνιών 
> 
> - Tη δυνατότητα του πολίτη να επιλέγει α) ανάμεσα σε εναλλακτικές προσφορές σύνδεσης που ταιριάζουν στον εξοπλισμό του, β) μεταξύ διαφόρων δικτυακών εφαρμογών και γ) μεταξύ διαφόρων υπηρεσιών πληροφόρησης και ψυχαγωγίας και με πιθανή συμμετοχή του ίδιου του πολίτη στην παροχή περιεχομένου, εφαρμογών και υπηρεσιών 
> 
> - Tο κατάλληλο ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο αποτελούμενο από πολιτικές, μέτρα, πρωτοβουλίες, άμεσες και έμμεσες παρεμβάσεις, αναγκαίες για την ενδυνάμωση της καινοτομίας, την προστασία του ανταγωνισμού και την εγγύηση σοβαρής ισορροπημένης οικονομικής ανάπτυξης ικανής να προέλθει από τη γενικευμένη συμμετοχή στην Ευρυζωνικότητα και την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας.


*Πες μου ποιες από τις προϋποθέσεις που τίθενται στον ανωτέρω ορισμό πληρούνται στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.* Όχι στη θεωρία, *στην πράξη!*

----------


## dti

Από το :




> - Tη δυνατότητα του πολίτη να επιλέγει α) ανάμεσα σε εναλλακτικές προσφορές σύνδεσης που ταιριάζουν στον εξοπλισμό του, β) μεταξύ διαφόρων δικτυακών εφαρμογών και *γ)* μεταξύ διαφόρων υπηρεσιών πληροφόρησης και ψυχαγωγίας *και με πιθανή συμμετοχή του ίδιου του πολίτη στην παροχή περιεχομένου, εφαρμογών και υπηρεσιών*



το τμήμα με τα bold το κάνουν σίγουρα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο οι Ασύρματες Κοινότητες.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Η ευρυζωνικότητα ορίζεται μονοσήμαντα, και ο ορισμός της έχει δωθεί.
> 
> 
> http://ru6.cti.gr/broadband/el/evrizonikotita.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Από λίγες ώς ελάχιστες....για αυτό και ΔΕΝ ανήκουμε στον ανεπτυγμένο ευρυζωνικό κόσμο.

----------


## sotiris

> Από το :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tη δυνατότητα του πολίτη να επιλέγει α) ανάμεσα σε εναλλακτικές προσφορές σύνδεσης που ταιριάζουν στον εξοπλισμό του, β) μεταξύ διαφόρων δικτυακών εφαρμογών και *γ)* μεταξύ διαφόρων υπηρεσιών πληροφόρησης και ψυχαγωγίας *και με πιθανή συμμετοχή του ίδιου του πολίτη στην παροχή περιεχομένου, εφαρμογών και υπηρεσιών*
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ, αλλά σε ελάχιστο ποσοστό επί του συνόλου της (προβληματικής) ευρυζωνικότητας της χώρας...για αυτό είπα παραπάνω " δεν απαιτούμε, αλλά παρακαλάμε".

Εάν για παράδειγμα οι Ασύρματες κοινότητες της χώρας είχαν 500000 μέλη, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια σκληρότερη στάση, να στέλνουμε μνημόνια οπουδήποτε, να κάνουμε επιθετική πολιτική μέσω των ΜΜΕ, και άλλα πολλά που δεν θα ήθελα να γράψω δημόσια (αλλά ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ).

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Προτού φθάσουμε σ΄αυτή τη "ρήξη", είναι προτιμότερο να προσπαθήσουμε να έλθουμε σε επικοινωνία με τους φορείς της Πολιτείας που είναι υπεύθυνοι για αυτά τα έργα.
> 
> Αν μας πουν οτι δεν προβλέπεται τίποτε για μας (σαν ασύρματες κοινότητες) παρά μόνο για τις εταιρίες, προχωράμε με τους δημοσιογράφους.
> 
> 
> Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. *Πώς όμως μπορούμε σαν κοινότητα να πείσουμε τους φορείς να μας δώσουν σημασία;*


Ένας τρόπος είναι συμμετέχοντας μαζικά ΟΛΟΙ στη συγκεκριμένη έρευνα:
Ερωτηματολόγιο για την αποτύπωση της άποψης πολιτών και επιχειρήσεων σχετικά με θέματα ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης

Μπορείτε να απαντήσετε ότι θέλετε στις ερωτήσεις, ΑΛΛΑ στην 18 απαντήστε ΝΑΙ ώστε να σας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να απαντήσετε και στη 19:




> 19. Ποιες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιείτε, από ποια εταιρία και πόσο ικανοποιημένοι είστε με την υπηρεσία αυτή (κλίμακα 1-5)


Εδώ ...πυρ κατά βούληση!  ::  
Διαλέξτε οτι υπηρεσίες θέλετε από αυτές που χρησιμοποιείτε στο awmn. 
Εγώ έβαλα http://www.awmn.net/services/
Αντί για εταιρία γράψτε "awmn (είμαστε ασύρματη κοινότητα)" και βαθμολογήστε όπως θέλετε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνετε.

*Πάρτε όλοι μέρος*, ώστε να δείξουμε οτι εμείς που χρησιμοποιούμε πραγματικά ευρυζωνική σύνδεση, έχουμε λόγο ύπαρξης!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δαμιανέ νομίζω ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε και ότι μαζί έχουμε κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις ενώ συμφωνούμε στο 99%. Ακόμη και αυτοί που φέρνουν αντιρρήσεις το ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι αν ποτέ θελήσουμε να πάμε το δίκτυο ένα βήμα ποιο μπροστά θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε και να “χωθούμε” σε τέτοια έργα.

Από την άλλη όμως, αν και δεν έχω χάσει ολοκληρωτικά την ελπίδα, εγώ βλέπω έναν όχλο από βολεψάκηδες, καλοπερασάκηδες που στηρίζονται στον τεχνικό μόχθο 30-50 ατόμων σε όλη την Ελλάδα χωρίς να κουνάνε ουσιαστικά ούτε το ένα τους δάκτυλο προς σωστές κατευθύνσεις (Με την καλή έννοια όμως). Παραπέρα βλέπουμε ότι το επίπεδο κοινωνικοτεχνικοπολιτικο είναι ακόμα πολύ χαμηλό στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό. Εμπειρία από τέτοιους χώρους δεν υπάρχει ούτε κατά διάνυα… Ακόμα και αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν δυστυχώς δεν έχουν 100% εικόνα για το πώς δουλεύουν … πιστέψτε με … έχω ακούσει ιστορίες για αγρίους εκ των έσω… και ακόμα δεν νομίζω ότι κατέχω ούτε το 1% από τέτοια παιχνίδια
Δεν υπάρχει το background και η εμπειρία όσον αφορά τις διαδικασίες
Δεν υπάρχει Χρήμα
Δεν υπάρχουν χέρια
Δεν υπάρχει Ωριμότητα (και σκέψης αλλά και ηλικίας)
Δεν υπάρχει Leadership
Δεν υπάρχουν Γνωριμίες κλειδιά
Δεν υπάρχει πλάνο και συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις
Δεν δεν δεν…
Γενικά βλέπω έναν πολύ μεγάλο ανήφορο που δεν έχουμε ούτε τα κυβικά αλλά ούτε και την ιπποδύναμη να αντέξουμε.

Τι θέλουμε από την πολιτεία? Θέλουμε να παράγουμε έργο και να αμειφθούμε με τι? Ασφάλεια? Νομιμοποίηση? Αναγνώριση? Οικονομική ευρωστία του συλλόγου? Να βοηθήσουμε τον τόπο μας? Να τσιμπήσουμε 5-10% και να αφήσουμε τους Μ… να δουλεύουν? Να αποκτήσουμε φήμη και δόξα?

Δεν Ξέρω…. Μπερδεύομαι… Μετά από κάθε γνώμη που ακούω Μπερδεύομαι περισσότερο

Ένα ξέρω σίγουρα … ο μέσος AWMNητης θέλει να περνάει καλά, να έχει τις συναντήσεις του και τις άμεσες διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, θέλει 5-10 υπηρεσίες, να κάνει αυτό που γουστάρει αυτός και όποτε γουστάρει αυτός και τέλος θέλει και μια σχετική ασφάλεια και προστασία από τον σύλλογο (και αυτό πάλι αν δεν έχει άλλες πεποιθήσεις περί κοινοτήτων) .- 

Όλα τα άλλα, ο μεσoς AWMNitis, έχει δείξει πάμπολλες φορές ότι τα έχει γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια! Το καλύτερο πράγμα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να στήνουμε λινκ… αυτό ΝΑΙ το έχουμε αποδείξει… Με τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει εξοικείωση

Μην περάσω σε συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα γιατί θα θιχθούνε άτομα και καταστάσεις.

Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι για αυτό… ορίστε σας ακούμε… πάλι… και πάλι … και ξανά μανά….. WHAT’S THE PLAN

----------


## dti

Σωστά τα λες, αλλά όσα links κι αν στήσουμε, κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει απρόσωπο, δεδομένο, χαώδες και το awmn, αν δεν υπάρξει κάτι που θα μας βοηθήσει να παίξουμε πιο ενεργό ρόλο στα πράγματα. 
Μπορεί κάποιοι να "βολεύονται" με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση στο δίκτυο και στις υπηρεσίες, αλλά πιστεύω οτι κάποιοι μπορούν να δουν και λίγο πιο μακριά, πέρα από το ομιχλώδες σημερινό τοπίο.

Στο χέρι μας είναι διατηρήσουμε τον καινοτόμο χαρακτήρα του awmn και στο μέλλον.

Για το πλάνο, καλύτερα αυτό να φτιαχθεί μέσα από διάλογο και όχι με τα οράματα του καθενός.

----------


## papashark

> Ευρυζωνικότητα ορίζεται με ευρεία έννοια ως το προηγμένο, εφικτό και καινοτόμο από πολιτική, κοινωνική, οικονομική και τεχνολογική άποψη περιβάλλον, αποτελούμενο από: 
> 
> - Tην *παροχή γρήγορων συνδέσεων στο Διαδίκτυο σε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού*, με ανταγωνιστικές τιμές (με τη μορφή καταναλωτικού αγαθού), χωρίς εγγενείς περιορισμούς στα συστήματα μετάδοσης και τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό των επικοινωνούντων άκρων 
> 
> - Tην κατάλληλη δικτυακή υποδομή που: α) επιτρέπει την κατανεμημένη ανάπτυξη υπαρχόντων και μελλοντικών δικτυακών εφαρμογών και πληροφοριακών υπηρεσιών, β) δίνει τη δυνατότητα αδιάλειπτης σύνδεσης των χρηστών σε αυτές γ) ικανοποιεί τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες των εφαρμογών σε εύρος ζώνης, αναδραστικότητα και διαθεσιμότητα, και δ) είναι ικανή να αναβαθμίζεται συνεχώς και με μικρό επιπλέον κόστος ώστε να εξακολουθεί να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες όπως αυτές αυξάνουν και μετεξελίσσονται με ρυθμό και κόστος που επιτάσσονται από την πρόοδο της πληροφορικής και της τεχνολογίας επικοινωνιών 
> 
> - Tη δυνατότητα του πολίτη να επιλέγει α) ανάμεσα σε εναλλακτικές προσφορές σύνδεσης που ταιριάζουν στον εξοπλισμό του, β) μεταξύ διαφόρων δικτυακών εφαρμογών και γ) μεταξύ διαφόρων υπηρεσιών πληροφόρησης και ψυχαγωγίας και με πιθανή συμμετοχή του ίδιου του πολίτη στην παροχή περιεχομένου, εφαρμογών και υπηρεσιών 
> 
> - Tο κατάλληλο ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο αποτελούμενο από πολιτικές, μέτρα, πρωτοβουλίες, άμεσες και έμμεσες παρεμβάσεις, αναγκαίες για την ενδυνάμωση της καινοτομίας, την προστασία του ανταγωνισμού και την εγγύηση σοβαρής ισορροπημένης οικονομικής ανάπτυξης ικανής να προέλθει από τη γενικευμένη συμμετοχή στην Ευρυζωνικότητα και την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας.
> ...


Πράγματι, το adsl που απευθείνετε στο >80% του ελληνικού πλυθησμού, δεν αποτελεί "ευρυζωνικότητα". Καθότι δεν μας αρέσουν οι ταχύτητες και οι τιμές.

Το AWMN όμως, που προσφέρει ποιό γρήγορες ταχύτητες στο διαδίκτυο από ότι οι adsl που το μοιράζουν, και απευθήνετε σε ποιό πολλούς από ότι το "μπήκα σε ένα μαγαζί και πήρα πακέτο adsl, το συνέδεσα χωρίς καν να σκήψω και χωρίς καν κατσαβίδι, γιατί ήμουν τυχερός που απλά έμενα σε μία από τις μεγάλες ελληνικές πόλεις που προσφέρετε, ήτοι στο 80%, ακόμα και αν μένω σε ημιυπόγειο και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα", αποτελεί "ευρυζωνικότητα"


Έχουμε μπερδέψει τους βούρτσες με τις φούστες.

Συνεχίστε έχει πολύ γέλιο.





> Δεν υπάρχει το background και η εμπειρία όσον αφορά τις διαδικασίες 
> Δεν υπάρχει Χρήμα 
> Δεν υπάρχουν χέρια 
> Δεν υπάρχει Ωριμότητα (και σκέψης αλλά και ηλικίας) 
> Δεν υπάρχει Leadership 
> Δεν υπάρχουν Γνωριμίες κλειδιά 
> Δεν υπάρχει πλάνο και συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις 
> Δεν δεν δεν…


Yπάρχει leadership, από managers έχουμε άφθονους.

Υπάρχουν χέρια, θα βρεθούν πολλά κορόιδα που θα δουλέψουν για μεροκάματο, ενώ ο "υπεύθηνος έργου" θα πέρνει 3000 το μήνα γιατί όταν δουλεύει στην άδεια του πέρνει τον μισθό του +75% προσαύξηση.

Υπάρχουν γνωριμίες, δεν έχει σημασία που κάθε τόσο στέλνουμε και τίποτα απειλές, θα μας παρακαλάνε να κάνουμε έργα όπως είχαμε διαπιστώσει και παλαιότερα.

Υπάρχει ωρημότητα, έχει αποδηχθεί σε αυτά που γράφονται κατά καιρούς εδώ μέσα

Υπάρχουν και λεφτά, μην ξεχνάς τον φίλο του συλλόγου (δεν ξέρω αν ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια κάποιον τον συνέδεσε τελικά), που μπορεί να μην έχει ποτήρια σπίτι του, αλλά έχει τόσα λεφτά που δεν ξέρει τι να τα κάνει και εμείς τον ζηλεύουμε

Υπάρχει πλάνο, είχε ακουστεί και στην πρώτη ΓΣ, απλά δεν είσασταν εκεί (φήμες ότι το awmn υπήρχε πριν έρθουν οι σημερινές κλίκες είναι απόλυτα αναληθής, το ίδιο και η ύπαρξη της ΓΣ που αναφέρω), θα ακούγατε ότι o ΑΜΔΑ θα πέρνει έργα και θα τα δίνει σε εργολάβους να τα κάνουν.


Δυστηχώς οι περισσότεροι από εσάς χάσατε θέσεις του στυλ "χωρίς έργα καταστράψαμε τον σύλλογο", "μα γι' αυτό φτιάχτηκε ο σύλλογος", "χωρίς οικονομικές δοσοληψίες δεν μπορείς να έχεις σχέσεις με τις αρχές", καθώς και πολλές άλλες ωραίες θεωρείες, με το κορυφαίο "τώρα θα πανυγυρίζουν οι εταιρείες" (που δεν τις κλείσαμε όλες με το νεοκουμουνιστικό μοντέλο μας, ζήτω η τσέπη μας, κάτω οι εταιρείες).




> Σωστά τα λες, αλλά όσα links κι αν στήσουμε, κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει απρόσωπο, δεδομένο, χαώδες και το awmn, αν δεν υπάρξει κάτι που θα μας βοηθήσει να παίξουμε πιο ενεργό ρόλο στα πράγματα.


Μα δεν θέλουμε την ανάπτυξη του awmn με κάθε τρόπο ? Να ενωθούν όλοι επάνω, να είναι το μοναδικό δίκτυο στην Αθήνα, να έχει 10.000 μέλη ?
Και φυσικά οι 10.000 θα είμαστε μία παρέα, θα γνωρίζουμε όλοι όλους, και μάλιστα με τα μικρά μας, τα επίθετα και τα nicknames μας (ο Paravoid-paradns θα θυμάτε και τις IPs μας). Γι αυτό θα πάρουμε έργα, να μεγαλώσουμε ποιό γρήγορα, να γίνουμε περισσότεροι από τις adsl που υπάρχουν σήμερα, οπότε άμα γίνουμε 500.000 σε όλη την ελλάδα, δεν θα είμαστε απρόσωποι, δεδομένοι και χαώδεις.

Θα είμαστε εξαιρετικά προβλέψιμοι, οργανωμένοι, και με brand name, "awmn the largest ISP in this universe (σύντομα και στο παράλληλο σύμπαν)"
Συνεχίστε πάντως, βγάζετε γέλιο.

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 16:26 Παρ 24 Μαρ 2006




> α) Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους. Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψη των Συντονιστών παρουσία μηνυμάτων που παραβαίνουν αυτόν τον κανόνα, αυτά θα μορφοποιηθούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και το προσβλητικό κομμάτι θα αφαιρεθεί.
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες, Συντονιστές ή Αdmin, θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.

----------


## nvak

> Ένα ξέρω σίγουρα … ο μέσος AWMNητης θέλει να περνάει καλά, να έχει τις συναντήσεις του και τις άμεσες διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, θέλει 5-10 υπηρεσίες, να κάνει αυτό που γουστάρει αυτός και όποτε γουστάρει αυτός και τέλος θέλει και μια σχετική ασφάλεια και προστασία από τον σύλλογο (και αυτό πάλι αν δεν έχει άλλες πεποιθήσεις περί κοινοτήτων) .- 
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα, ο μεσoς AWMNitis, έχει δείξει πάμπολλες φορές ότι τα έχει γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια! Το καλύτερο πράγμα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να στήνουμε λινκ… αυτό ΝΑΙ το έχουμε αποδείξει…


++++ Έτσι μπράβο, συνέχισε βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο  ::  

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν μετράμε σαν ποσοστό ευρυζωνικότητας (τι ηλίθιος όρος !!) αλλά σαν ομάδα με ειδικά ενδιαφέροντα και γνώσεις  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν μετράμε σαν ποσοστό ευρυζωνικότητας (τι ηλίθιος όρος !!) αλλά σαν ομάδα με ειδικά ενδιαφέροντα και γνώσεις


++++ Έτσι μπράβο, συνέχισε βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο  ::

----------


## Brat3

Τι σχέση έχει αυτό το έργο (Πρόταση 93) που μιλάει κυρίως για Οπτικές Ίνες σε πόλεις εκτός Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης με τις Wireless κοινότητες ? Από σπόντα μπήκαν και κάποια Wireless σε κάποιες πόλεις για να πέσει ο προυπολογισμός γιατί δεν έφτανε με τίποτα. Να ασχοληθούν κάποιοι με την πρόταση 105 λόγω εμπειρίας, άντε πάει στο καλό...αλλά με την 93 ???

Το καλύτερο στην όλη ιστορία αυτή είναι ότι φτιάχνονται δίκτυα χωρίς businness plan και χωρίς διαχειριστική αρχή... τα οποία θα ανήκουν στους δήμους. Οι οποίοι δήμοι όταν άκουγαν για "οπτική ίνα" νόμιζαν ότι θα περάσει μια τριχούλα όλο κι όλο γύρω από την πόλη....Στο εξωτερικό βάζουν σωλήνες με 1000 ίνες και εμείς βάζουμε 72 με το ζόρι γιατί δεν φτάνουν τα λευτά...

Άλλη υποδομή φτιάχνει κανείς όταν υλοποιεί ένα συγκεκριμένο business plan στο μυαλό του και άλλη όταν υλοποιεί ένα άλλο. Κανείς δεν ξεκαθαρίζει πως (και πόσοι) πάροχοι θα συνδέονται σε αυτό το δίκτυο και πως θα υπάρχει διαφάνεια των υπηρεσιών τους. Θα μπορούν οι "πελάτες" να διαλέγουν πάροχο ? Είναι το ίδιο να φτιάξεις ένα business plan υπολογίζοντας ότι θα υπάρχει μόνο ένας πάροχος, από το να φτιάξεις μια ανοιχτή υποδομή για όλους ?

Ψάξτε να βρείτε και να διαβάσετε το RFP και θα καταλάβετε...Οι προτάσεις έχουν ήδη αναρτηθεί στα sites των δήμων ή κάποιων πανεπιστημίων...

----------


## alg0

> Αν είναι αργά για τις άμεσες μεθόδους (δηλ. να μπούμε στις επιτροπές), μπορεί να μην είναι αργά για την πλάγια μέθοδο:
> Αν κυνηγούσαμε τη δημοσιότητα, και λέγαμε (μέσω δημοσιογράφων*1) οτι "ορίστε, εμείς έχουμε φτιάξει ευρυζωνικότητα, και η πολιτεία και κάποιες εταιρίες*2 μας αφήνουν απ' έξω και κάνουν τα έργα μόνο για την επιδότηση".. Το θέμα αυτό 'πουλάει' . 
> 
> 
> *1 γιατί στην Ελλάδα μόνο αυτοί ακούγονται.
> *2 προσοχή να μην είναι οι εταιρίες εργοδότες των δημοσιογράφων.


+100 xrg

Ετσι πρεπει να κινηθει το ΑΜΔΑ. Μεσω τηλεορασης κ ραδιοφωνιας

Και με στοχο τι? Να μη δημιουργηθουν *παραλληλα* δικτυα, πχ. ενα wireless του αwmn, και ενα του καθε δημαρχου/κοινοταρχη ... 
Υπαρχει εμπειρια στα χερια σας (διευθυνσιοδοτηση, tutorials και αλλα πολλα) που καλο θα ηταν να αξιοποιηθουν σε καθε μελλοντικη προσπαθεια παρωχης ευρυζωνικοτητας μεσω ασυρματων δικτυων

----------


## alg0

Παντως κυνηγηστε το, δεν εχετε τιποτα να χασετε..

> 1. Σας ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας για τις δράσεις του
>Προγράμματος "Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας"
>
> 2. Ο Δήμος Τρίπολης συμμετέχει ήδη στην ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών
>δικτύων και χρηματοδοτείται για την ανάπτυξη μητροπολιτικού δικτύου μήκους
>11,7 χλμ
> 3. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα θέματα
>ευρυζωνικών δικτύων, μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στους συνεργάτες μας κ.κ. Δ.
>Κοντογιαννόπουλο () για τα , και Ευ.
>Δημόπουλο ([email protected]) για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα.

Και τους ρωταω (σαν προεδρος  ::  του συλλογου Ασυρματου Δικτυου Τριπολης Α.Δ.Τ. - TRWN) τα παρακατω και περιμενω απαντηση...

"Αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο μπορει να επιτευχθει καποια συνεργασια αναμεσα
στους φορεις που υλοποιουν το εργο της ευρυζωνικοτητας και του
συλλογου μας. Θα παρακαλουσα να με ενημερωνατε η το δυνατον για τα
προσωπα - φορεις που εχουν αναλλαβει την υλοποιηση αυτου του σχεδιου
για περαιτερω επικοινωνια"

PS. Πειτε ενα "καλη αρχη" / "μεγεια" στο συλλογο μας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

